# Types under stress



## VenusMisty (Dec 29, 2009)

NTs--Have you ever typed as something else under stress? The first time I took the test, back when I was 12 or so, I got INTJ, and I'd continued to get that consistently until last year or so. At that time I was under a lot of stress, trying to find my niche at my school-- I've even thought I was an SP. But then, I found a pirated copy of the actual Kiersey test on OkCupid, and still got INTJ. Is it possible that the other types are masks or personas NTs, especially INTs could use for dealing with a world that might not understand them, being such a rare type? Also, my username is actually a third person character under which I occasionally write, and she tends to take on more of an SP persona...so quite possibly she influenced me.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

NTs, and indeed, any type can assume a mask as a coping strategy to deal with a common situation or location that does not accept them for who they are. I certainly encountered this in my younger years, trying and admiring myself for being intimidating, cold, but able to get good grades and appear smart. I've learned, however, and especially as I've tried to discover myself, that not only am I not truly this way, but doing so has led to negative situations as well, with people becoming argumentative with me or disbelieving me when I'm telling the truth, or even simple situations such as playfully insulting me that still emotionally hurt. 

As a side note, I don't think you should rely on tests to determine your type. Doing so will just lead to a lot of frustration.


----------

